# Generic green Panasonic NCR18650B 3400maH batteries on ebay, Fasttech, etc.: Quality?



## carl (Apr 29, 2014)

I just bought one green-wrapper generic Panasonic NCR18650B 3400maH protected button-top battery from r-lsales for $12 on ebay. I only bought one since I wasn't sure of its quality. However, when I asked r-lsales what type of protection circuit it contained (in terms of amps and voltage cutoff numbers) he didn't know.

The pricey top-end batteries (Orbtronic, Keeppower, and AW) all list the amp and voltage ratings for the protection circuits used on their batteries. 

1) Does anyone know more about the protection circuits used on these common generic green-wrapper Panasonic NCR18650B 3400maH batteries?
2) Are there any known fake Panasonic 3400maH knock-offs out there?

Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## dc38 (Apr 29, 2014)

carl said:


> I just bought one green-wrapper generic Panasonic NCR18650B 3400maH protected button-top battery from r-lsales for $12 on ebay. I only bought one since I wasn't sure of its quality. However, when I asked r-lsales what type of protection circuit it contained (in terms of amps and voltage cutoff numbers) he didn't know.
> 
> The pricey top-end batteries (Orbtronic, Keeppower, and AW) all list the amp and voltage ratings for the protection circuits used on their batteries.
> 
> ...



I've got a pair from wallbuys. The capacity is somewhere between 2900mAh and 3100mAh based on runtime tests...


----------



## carl (Apr 29, 2014)

So I paid $12 and probably got a $12 battery? Please don't say that lol!


----------



## vicv (Apr 30, 2014)

If it's really only an ncr18650A under the wrapper for $12 you still did well. As far as protection circuit quality that's why I only buy known quality protected cells. If Imr then I buy the bare cells as I'm not paying for it to change hands and get a new label since nothing is done to it. Now that said I still buy from a reputable source to make sure it is as its claimed and new


----------



## ven (Apr 30, 2014)

I have many 3100 and 3400 some protected,some not all green wrapper,all good so far,issue free,not tested mah but top them off anyway


----------



## m4a1usr (Apr 30, 2014)

You can find the Panny NCR1650B 3400mah (just like in the photo above) on Btray from several sources for $10 each but most want you to buy at least 2 and often 3 at a time. I got my last 6 of them from the same source and they perform extremely well. And in 4 1/2 amp systems. Like my K40vn. I should do a capacity test before they get old and start losing some of their performance. I still plan on buying more as time goes by.


----------



## carl (Apr 30, 2014)

If you do a capacity test, let us know what you find.

As far as the wrapper goes, I assumed the green wrapper was the original wrapper from Panasonic while the clear wrapper that overwraps the green wrapper was from the middleman who assembled the battery and circuit but maybe I was wrong.


----------



## carl (Apr 30, 2014)

m4a1usr said:


> You can find the Panny NCR1650B 3400mah (just like in the photo above) on Btray from several sources for $10 each but most want you to buy at least 2 and often 3 at a time. I got my last 6 of them from the same source and they perform extremely well. And in 4 1/2 amp systems. Like my K40vn. I should do a capacity test before they get old and start losing some of their performance. I still plan on buying more as time goes by.



Do you have any name-brand batts to compare the greenies to?


----------



## markr6 (May 1, 2014)

carl said:


> As far as the wrapper goes, I assumed the green wrapper was the original wrapper from Panasonic while the clear wrapper that overwraps the green wrapper was from the middleman who assembled the battery and circuit but maybe I was wrong.



Correct. Even with some of the same, but UNprotected cells I have use a clear wrapper just becuase of the button top that was added. In fact, I like them even though I don't need a button top because the slightly extra length and width makes them rattle less in some lights. But still not as long as a protected. I know, nit picking!


----------



## carl (May 4, 2014)

Received the generic green Panasonic NCR18650B from r-lsales (ebay seller). Using analog multimeter, was initially 3.9V and after charging for 6 hours using Nitecore i4 charger, was up to 4.25V although that last number seems a bit high considering the i4 charges at 4.2V. It is an old analog multimeter so maybe its reading a bit high.


----------



## TEEJ (May 4, 2014)

carl said:


> Received the generic green Panasonic NCR18650B from r-lsales (ebay seller). Using analog multimeter, was initially 3.9V and after charging for 6 hours using Nitecore i4 charger, was up to 4.25V although that last number seems a bit high considering the i4 charges at 4.2V. It is an old analog multimeter so maybe its reading a bit high.



If you measure too soon after taking the cell off the charger, it will tend to read higher. You typically let the cell rest a while before testing the voltage.

It tends to drop to just below 4.2 v when fully charged, for most cell charger combo's, but can read well above that for a few minutes after coming off the charger.


----------



## inetdog (May 4, 2014)

Just calibrate your analog meter. 
A new unused carbon zinc battery should read 1.54V.
Two gives you 3.08 and three gives you 4.62. 
That should be enough points to figure the correction near 4.2.


----------



## carl (May 4, 2014)

Thanks guys for your tips!


----------



## carl (May 8, 2014)

Just retested the green generic Panasonic 3400mAh cell with my analog multimeter. The cell hasn't been used yet.

It reads 4.25Volts. A new alkaline AA cell reads 1.9Volts. I wonder if this means my meter is reading too high.


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

Yes I would say so,iirc a fresh alki should be just over 1.5v but stand to be corrected....the 4.25 is too high also.So of it's reading maybe .4/.5v different (way too much).Ideally another meter is required to test then have a comparison .Meter I have at home is a cheap $12 one iirc around £7 Does the job fine for what I need so far.


----------



## Essexman (May 9, 2014)

Been using these cells from banggood for a few months now, no problems.

Arrived with 3.62V


----------



## ven (May 9, 2014)

Essexman said:


> Been using these cells from banggood for a few months now, no problems.
> 
> Arrived with 3.62V
> 
> ...


----------



## electromage (May 9, 2014)

I assumed that the green wrappers were from Panasonic, and indicate that they're bare cells with no protection. I've purchased LG and Samsung cells and they've all come with some generic plain color wrapper with codes printed on them. Does Panasonic only sell bare cells?


----------



## UnderPar (May 10, 2014)

Panasonic cells usually comes in colors like those above. They have both the protected & unprotected cells. Protected cells are usually longer than the unprotected. Other brands usually have a Panasonic or Sanyo, to name a few, as their base cell then install a protection circuit prior to wrapping it with their brands.


----------



## HKJ (May 10, 2014)

electromage said:


> I assumed that the green wrappers were from Panasonic, and indicate that they're bare cells with no protection.



That is correct.



electromage said:


> Does Panasonic only sell bare cells?



They only sell unprotected cells.

The protected green Panasonic cell has a clear wrapper around the green wrapper and the protection.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 13, 2014)

I should have posted my experiences on this thread.

First of all, in Australia, it is very hard to get these batteries and they have to be sent by surface mail as far as I know.

Anyway, I bought the protected greenies 3400mAh off ebay, two pairs ordered a few days apart. I put them into my i4 charger and one cell turned out to be dead. I contacted the seller who was very good and just sent out another one, no questions asked. I meanwhile started using the 3 remaining batteries in my new ET MX25L3. I was out walking admiring having the power of my own sun when the lights went out. I again found a dead cell, so I've contacted the seller and asked if a 40% failure rate is normal!

I will I guess get another battery and if I am lucky it will end there. I personally will be looking at other batteries from companies with a reputation. A battery can easily be made cheap, non -panasonic then some sweatshop in China just wraps them up to look like a Panasonic.

Or maybe these batteries do just blow regularly?


----------



## vicv (May 13, 2014)

They're very good bare cells. More than likely it's the cheap protection circuit frying. That's why I but protected cells from a well known supplier. Imr I don't care as long as the cell itself is good and I get mine from power tool packs anyway


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 13, 2014)

It is so easy to wrap any junk up in a green wrapper. If I pay for more batteries it will be ones sealed in a tamper proof package from a manufacturer who will stand behind their product.


----------



## electromage (May 14, 2014)

I've got a few from IS under the Keeppower brand, they are quite good, and only cost a little more than unprotected.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 14, 2014)

These ebay guys are pretty good. They get their cells from www.evva-tech.com and the protection is provided by Seiko protection chips.

It alls seems above board and I will be getting a replacement, pretty well no questions asked. They did confirm that they had trouble with a batch of PCB circuits of which both my batteries were part of.

A bit of honesty and helpful service I think but I will wait and see how I go with the new cells before buying any more. Just in case although everything seems above board.


----------



## carl (May 15, 2014)

InspectHerGadget said:


> I was out walking admiring having the power of my own sun when the lights went out. I again found a dead cell, so I've contacted the seller and asked if a 40% failure rate is normal!



Was the cell reading 3.7 or so volts before you put it in the light?


----------



## ven (May 15, 2014)

Is it tripping so showing 0 volts ,if so it can be reset.As above ,presume charged before fitting and where V checked before and after.Just 1 more Q ,have you checked other cells in light,would or could it be possible a fault on the ET "maybe" it's not using all cells and loading on the one......just a thought .


----------



## InspectHerGadget (May 16, 2014)

Hi Ven:

I checked all the voltages so I know the other cells are OK and the charger consistently charges to 4.18 or thereabouts.

The dead cell wouldn't charge after removal either, definitely dead although it is probably the PCB on it. They are sending another one but from a new batch with a different PCB and he suggested I mark it as it is best to use the batteries from similar batches. It suits me as I have one MX25L3 and will have soon a TN12 so one is 3x and one is 1x.


----------



## vicv (May 16, 2014)

It's good the vendor is taking care of you. I'd remove the pcb and you have a perfectly good cell there still probably


----------



## ven (May 17, 2014)

IHG post #15
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384256-Dead-Panasonic

Maybe worth a try:twothumbs


----------



## CJOttawa (Nov 26, 2015)

*[post overwritten]*

[post overwritten]


----------

